# LAPD OIS "Did they shoot you baybeh?"



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Los Angeles, California — On June 24th, 2021 around 10:40 p.m., LAPD 77th Street Gang Enforcement Detail (GED) officers were in the area of 88th Street and Normandie Avenue. They saw a man, later identified as 38-year-old Darryl Grant, standing next to a vehicle parked in the alley south of 88th Street and east of Normandie Avenue. The officers saw what they believed was a handgun in Grant's sweatshirt pocket. The officers attempted to detain Grant, who removed the handgun from the pocket; at which time there was an officer-involved shooting. Grant was not struck by gunfire and was taken into custody. Grant was booked for 29800(A)(1) P.C., Possession of a Firearm by a Prohibited Person. The handgun Grant had removed from his pocket was recovered and booked as evidence.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Maybe when English isspoken and understood…these things won’t happen anymore.

Lazy articulation leads to crime.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

He’s very lucky...those 2 guys should probably visit the range more frequently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

USAF286 said:


> He’s very lucky...those 2 guys should probably visit the range more frequently.


You're probably right. Looks like they might need to practice more shooting on the move techniques since they were both backing up when they fired.


----------

